# how to find recipies! Concord Grape



## fabrictodyefor (Sep 14, 2013)

I am a newbie to this web site and to wine making. I attempted to search this "recipe" thread, and when I type in Concord Grape wine recipe, I get so many hits, and plundered through many, but is there a way to find this? I have a friend who is tired of her concord grapes...she has more juice and jelly than she can use, so when she found out I am into the wine making, she suggested that when they come ripe in a few weeks, I could come and pick them! Free is word I can understand! Any help will be greatly appreciated...how to navigate this web site and/or how to best make concord grape wine.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 14, 2013)

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques10.asp

he is always light on the fruit...double it up.


----------



## Hokapsig (Sep 14, 2013)

I had about 60 pounds of Concord grapes and ended up with 5 gallons. Be prepared for armies of fruit flies.


----------



## Poni (Sep 14, 2013)

There is:
5lbs concord
1 gallon water
SG up to 1.095
most likely will not need to adjust the acid much.

or 
12 lbs grapes
2 pints water
SG to 1.095
Acid at about .60-.70%

of course you crush the grapes, add sulfite, wait for the SO2 to chill for about 12 hours and add pectic enzyme and pitch the yeast about 12 hours after that. At the same time pitch your yeast nutrient too. business as usual after that. 

or the 1000 other recipes on the internet. You could just crush up the grapes and adjust the sugar, and either use calcium carbonate or water to bring the acid in check and ferment.


----------

